# Custom ROM for Alcatel Idol 4S



## kovalDN (Jul 12, 2018)

*Custom ROM for Alcatel Idol 4S (6071W/6077X)​*
The build of the OS:


*10.0.15254.603* (FCU)
Firmware version:


*1052.16.09031.50700* (6071W)
*1052.16.10011.51400* (6077X)
All 68 Languages Interface and 102 Languages Keyboard Input.
 Phone is unlocked.
Root enabled.
  Added BDS Menu (PWR&VOL+).
Added Windows Phone Boot Menu (PWR).
Added ADC-files from IDOL4S PRO (6077X).
Added packages acer.Service.AcerSystemService, Nokia.Executable_OEMServiceHost.Generic, Nokia.Service_NdtkSvc.Generic.
  Added packages MS_TSHELL.MSN.MainOS (bcdedit, cmd, reg and other).
Added packages Microsoft.MS_WEH_LEDALERT.MainOS.
Added packages Microsoft.Graphics.DXTools, Microsoft.Phone.Test.BaseOS.TraceLog,  Microsoft.Tools.AppVerifExt, Microsoft.Tools.DevToolSupport,  Microsoft.Tools.HITMemTools, Microsoft.Tools.PerfMonExt.
 Added Enterprise and other ppkg.
Added App and Dependencies (Framework).
Some other tweaks and other minor changes.

*Instruction:​*

Install Qualcomm drivers on your PC.
Install QFIL (QPST) on your PC.
Install custom ROM on your device in the mode 9008/EDL using QFIL (QPST).
Select Port - Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008,
Select Build Type - Flat Build,
Select Programmer - Idol4S_PRO_WIN_NPRG7627.bin,
Select Flat Build - Folder with files from archive Custom ROM,
Load XML - rawprogram0.xml,
Press Download,
Download Succeed,
Finish Download.
 
Press the power button and turn on the device.
Wait for the update process.
*Download:*


IDOL4S_6071W_F1052.16.09031.50700_10.0.15254.603_Custom
IDOL4S_6077X_F1052.16.10011.51400_10.0.15254.603_Custom
*Custom W10M ROM:*
Microsoft Lumia 950 XL (Dual SIM)
Alcatel Idol 4S (6071W/6077X)
Xiaomi MI4 LTE
Acer Liquid M330
Archos 50 Cesium
Archos 40 Cesium /
BLU WinJr / Karbonn Titanium Wind W4 /
K-Touch E8 Win / HighScreen WinWin
HighScreen WinJoy
BLU Win HD LTE
​


----------



## nate0 (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this.  I currently use T-Mobile in the US.  Have you tested the ROM with the T-Mobile carrier and do the added ADC files affect anything while using T-Mobile (VoLTE, HD Voice, etc)?

I have partially been following another forum that was working to boot loader unlock the Idol 4s for Windows 10 mobile.  I don't think this ROM was a result of that, but do you know of any other news?


----------



## kovalDN (Jul 12, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I currently use T-Mobile in the US.  Have you tested the ROM with the T-Mobile carrier and do the added ADC files affect anything while using T-Mobile (VoLTE, HD Voice, etc)?

Click to collapse



No, I have not tested it. I have IDOL4S Open from Microsoft.


----------



## nate0 (Jul 12, 2018)

You can mention that there is a provxml file to install Yandex.Search.appxbundle in the IDOL4S_6071W_F1052.16.09031.50700_Open_RTM_10.0.15 254.490_Custom ROM.  It is not in the T-Mobile ROM though.

This is a useful scenario too for some of us who might want to Edit the registry on the IDOL 4s outside of the current changes in these ROMs.  Mount the bin file save the edits and flash the changes.  Do you know if making changes such as reg edits would require an altered or updated rawprogram0.xml?  Thanks.

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------




kovalDN said:


> No, I have not tested it. I have IDOL4S Open from Microsoft.

Click to collapse



Ok.  I can test it later and if issues occur I could possibly change out those ADC files for the T-Mobile files.


----------



## kovalDN (Jul 13, 2018)

nate0 said:


> You can mention that there is a provxml file to install Yandex.Search.appxbundle in the IDOL4S_6071W_F1052.16.09031.50700_Open_RTM_10.0.15 254.490_Custom ROM.  It is not in the T-Mobile ROM though.

Click to collapse



The following My Account T-Mobile USA, Hulu Plus, Uber, Captain Fellcraft VR, and Zombie VR apps have been removed in ROM. Left other VR-applications, but with the possibility of removal. Added app Yandex.Search.





nate0 said:


> This is a useful scenario too for some of us who might want to Edit the  registry on the IDOL 4s outside of the current changes in these ROMs.   Mount the bin file save the edits and flash the changes.  Do you know if  making changes such as reg edits would require an altered or updated  rawprogram0.xml?  Thanks.

Click to collapse



I don't know what you're trying to say. The layout of the sections does not change, the size of the sections does not change. Why should change rawprogram0.xml. Data in rawprogram0.xml is taken from GPT, these are rawprogram0.xml is best for this ROM.


nate0 said:


> Ok.  I can test it later and if issues occur I could possibly change out those ADC files for the T-Mobile files.

Click to collapse



Replacement ADC only in ROM F1052.16.09031.50700_Open_RTM. ROM F1050.14.08011.53400_TMOUS_Retail is initial, this replacement was not made.


----------



## nate0 (Jul 14, 2018)

kovalDN said:


> The following My Account T-Mobile USA, Hulu Plus, Uber, Captain Fellcraft VR, and Zombie VR apps have been removed in ROM. Left other VR-applications, but with the possibility of removal. Added app Yandex.Search.

Click to collapse



Ok Thanks.



kovalDN said:


> I don't know what you're trying to say. The layout of the sections does not change, the size of the sections does not change. Why should change rawprogram0.xml. Data in rawprogram0.xml is taken from GPT, these are rawprogram0.xml is best for this ROM.

Click to collapse



Sorry my fault.  It has been a while since working with qc loaders and program xml files.  For some reason I was thinking rawprogram0.xml contained the space used by the partitions not the whole partition size.



kovalDN said:


> Replacement ADC only in ROM F1052.16.09031.50700_Open_RTM. ROM F1050.14.08011.53400_TMOUS_Retail is initial, this replacement was not made.

Click to collapse



Thanks.


----------



## nate0 (Jul 29, 2018)

@kovalDN
I am having an issue on the custom ROMs being able to sign in with my Microsoft account while setting up the phone.  It either locks up/freezes the set up process, or fails.  I think it fails while checking account info and it never pulls the backups to restore.  Ultimately the account will be signed in but can only move forward after skipping the step entirely to be able to set up the rest of the phone.

Is this just me or have you noticed an issue?


----------



## kovalDN (Jul 29, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @kovalDN
> I am having an issue on the custom ROMs being able to sign in with my Microsoft account while setting up the phone.  It either locks up/freezes the set up process, or fails.  I think it fails while checking account info and it never pulls the backups to restore.  Ultimately the account will be signed in but can only move forward after skipping the step entirely to be able to set up the rest of the phone.
> 
> Is this just me or have you noticed an issue?

Click to collapse



It's not a bug, but a feature Only in custom ROM F1050.14.08011.53400_TMOUS_Retail. Associated with reset protection packets. They are in this firmware test. So it will be with the official ROM F1050.14.08011.53400_TMOUS_Retail, if you update it above 15063.2.


----------



## nate0 (Jul 29, 2018)

kovalDN said:


> It's not a bug, but a feature Only in custom ROM F1050.14.08011.53400_TMOUS_Retail. Associated with reset protection packets. They are in this firmware test. So it will be with the official ROM F1050.14.08011.53400_TMOUS_Retail, if you update it above 15063.2.

Click to collapse



What is being tested exactly?
I need to be able to restore a backup on the IDOL 4s.  If I can't then certain apps don't function at all.


----------



## kovalDN (Jul 29, 2018)

nate0 said:


> What is being tested exactly?

Click to collapse



Ask the Alcatel.


nate0 said:


> I need to be able to restore a backup on the IDOL 4s.  If I can't then certain apps don't function at all.

Click to collapse




kovalDN said:


> So it will be with the *official *ROM  F1050.14.08011.53400_TMOUS_Retail, if you update it above  15063.2.

Click to collapse




On the versions above 15063.2 reset protection is activated automatically by logging into your account, with no choice of disabling it. And in this firmware of packets of protection against reset in MainOS is not present.


----------



## nate0 (Jul 29, 2018)

kovalDN said:


> Ask the Alcatel.
> 
> 
> 
> On the versions above 15063.2 reset protection is activated automatically by logging into your account, with no choice of disabling it. And in this firmware of packets of protection against reset in MainOS is not present.

Click to collapse



Got it understood.

I am curious why are you using this older TMO firmware?


----------



## kovalDN (Jul 29, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I am curious why are you using this older TMO firmware?

Click to collapse



I'm not using it I use F1052.16.09031.50700_Open_RTM.


kovalDN said:


> ROM F1050.14.08011.53400_TMOUS_Retail is initial

Click to collapse


----------



## nate0 (Jul 29, 2018)

kovalDN said:


> I'm not using it I use F1052.16.09031.50700_Open_RTM.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry I did not word that so you understood.  I meant why is your custom ROM set as an older firmware?  The fw revision of the T-Mobile firmware is older than the official production one on most phones.  I am assuming you used this version to customize a ROM for some reason.


----------



## kovalDN (Jul 31, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I meant why is your custom ROM set as an older firmware?  The fw revision of the T-Mobile firmware is older than the official production one on most phones.  I am assuming you used this version to customize a ROM for some reason.

Click to collapse



In the last official ROMs is there a BDS Menu and Mass Storage mode? The question is rhetorical


----------



## nate0 (Aug 2, 2018)

kovalDN said:


> In the last official ROMs is there a BDS Menu and Mass Storage mode? The question is rhetorical

Click to collapse



Well yes of course!  One would have their work cut out for them if they did not have to manually build those items into a ROM on their own.  Was hoping maybe you had plans to incorporate those items into an updated or different firmware if possible.  One that would allow restoring of a backup, and had reset protections bugs fixed .  No worries about that though, was only wishful thinking.


----------



## kovalDN (Aug 3, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Well yes of course!  One would have their work cut out for them if they did not have to manually build those items into a ROM on their own.  Was hoping maybe you had plans to incorporate those items into an updated or different firmware if possible.  One that would allow restoring of a backup, and had reset protections bugs fixed .  No worries about that though, was only wishful thinking.

Click to collapse



This is already included in the custom ROM IDOL4S_6071W_*F1052.16.09031.50700*_Open_RTM_10.0.15254.490.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 3, 2018)

kovalDN said:


> This is already included in the custom ROM IDOL4S_6071W_*F1052.16.09031.50700*_Open_RTM_10.0.15254.490.

Click to collapse



Ok I will try it out again.  I thought I tried to restore a backup on Both ROMs and failed to with the same bug.
For some reason on the Open market Custom ROM the ndtk packages are not active after flashed or not working. Maybe it is just me but I can't edit the registry, enable Interop services or full file system access from Interop Tools until I send the packages again even though they are there.  Plus I have to make other changes to it as well for T-mobile nvi settings.


----------



## kovalDN (Aug 3, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I thought I tried to restore a backup on Both ROMs and failed to with the same bug.

Click to collapse



The Open market Custom ROM should not have this error with backup recovery.





nate0 said:


> For some reason on the Open market Custom ROM the ndtk packages are not  active after flashed or not working. Maybe it is just me but I can't  edit the registry, enable Interop services or full file system access  from Interop Tools until I send the packages again even though they are  there.

Click to collapse



Again download a Open market Custom ROM, 16.07.2018 it was updated, this error was eliminated.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 3, 2018)

kovalDN said:


> Again download a Open market Custom ROM, 16.07.2018 it was updated, this error was eliminated.

Click to collapse



Ah ok that explains it.  I had no idea you corrected this...


----------



## tarzan_nojane (Aug 27, 2018)

*New Issues on Idol 4S using custom ROM*

Installed TMOUS version of this custom ROM (Thank you OP for your efforts!) on August 8 and was delighted to uninstall the remaining VR apps.  As nate0 posted earlier, I couldn't sign in during the initial setup, and was not able to restore earlier backups as expected.  Phone is TMOUS retail locked (so far - longtime TMO customer awaiting billing cycles on this phone for unlock code).

Since then M$ has updated the OS build to 10.0.15254.527.  Things keep breaking faster than I can keep track of - and not sure which are a function of 1) the custom ROM, 2) the Idol 4S, or 3) Microsoft desire to  chase us away.  New issues include:


Amazon - crashes at launch
Microsoft Wallet (v. 2.3.17311.0) - allowed me to scan 1 loyalty card successfully, then refuses to recognize/scan codes,
"CameraAccessDenied" error message
Flashlight (v. 4.0.0.0 Sakariya) - no longer can turn led on/off (Flashlight XT still works fine)
People (v. 10.2.2001.1000) - live tile stopped working after about a week, can't get it to work at all anymore
Translator (v. 4.8.7.0) - live tile works for about 1 day, then remove, disable/enable to restore function for another day
Microsoft Store - (v. 11807.1001.13.0) - live tile works for about 1 day, then same as Translator
My Library this morning shows about 1/3 of my apps that were listed last week ???


----------



## hooddy (Sep 12, 2018)

Guys please share appx for touch setting.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 8, 2018)

hooddy said:


> Guys please share appx for touch setting.

Click to collapse



Do you still need this?


----------



## hooddy (Dec 24, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Do you still need this?

Click to collapse



Well I don't thanks.


----------



## kokrat (Oct 4, 2019)

it asks me for the patch file can anyone help?


----------



## nate0 (Oct 15, 2019)

kokrat said:


> it asks me for the patch file can anyone help?

Click to collapse



Are you using qpst/qfil? What service or app is asking for the patch file? 

I've had that happen before and I think you can just create a dummy patch.xml file for it to pass. At least that's what I've done.


----------



## UlisesCNF (May 3, 2020)

This mod doesn't work for me. It's the same as the stock ROM just with another boot logo, but I can't enable interop neither upload the files.


----------



## links dazel (Sep 30, 2022)

kovalDN said:


> *Instruction:*
> 
> 
> Install Qualcomm drivers on your PC.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
I just installed IDOL4S_6071W_F1052.16.09031.50700_10.0.15254.603_Custom ROM on my Alcatel IDOL 4S model 6071W successfully using QFIL.
I turned it on afterwards and the update process started.
When finished, it restarted and then stopped displaying in the photo below:






It keeps rebooting and getting stuck on the screen above.
Could you help me please?


----------

